# HS1336i @ Lake Tahoe



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda HS1336i working at Lake Tahoe...








​


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*

Sweet!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think there a snoblower somewhere in that pic


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Man gotta love tahoe/Truckee area...scary winters there!!! they get like 13 ft of snow at times...Snow goes over the roofs...second floors that is!!
Here is a snow bunny pic from the truckee travel guide.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice. 

Contrary to your avatar character, I'd say you know a lot, Robert.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Accessories*



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Here is a snow bunny pic from the truckee travel guide.


What the heck!!!! Not one of the blowers I have came with an accessory like that! Where do I go to get one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> What the heck!!!! Not one of the blowers I have came with an accessory like that! Where do I go to get one?


With a pose/profile like that, I have to think "high maintenance."


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The red sign says it best.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

With her (snow bunny) I would wish it would read "Don't STOP honey!" hahaha.
Ahhhhhhhhh fun with snow bunny pics!!!!


----------

